# Schriftarten einfügen?



## El Cattivo (17. Juni 2005)

möchte wissen wie man "schriftarten" in photoshop einfügen kann, weil die die es gibt sind zwar gut, aber gibt auch noch andere die ich gerne da rein tun würde


----------



## mcfaker (20. Juni 2005)

*Re: photoshop schriftarten einfügen?*

schriftarten werden in Windows, nicht in Photoshop hinzugefügt.
Gehe auf "C:\Windows\Fonts\" da findest du alle deine schriftarten.
Gehe dann auf "Datei - Fonts hinzufügen bla" und wähle deine neuen Fonts aus
Nun noch Photoshop neu starten und die Fonts sind drin..
tschööÖ


----------



## Darcia (26. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe damit genau ein Problem: Ich habe die Schriftart unter Windows (Word) aber NICHT in Photoshop - komisch oder?
Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte?

Danke schonmal,

Darcia


----------



## chmee (26. September 2009)

Nenne mal den Namen der Schrift.

mfg chmee


----------



## teufelchen2568 (20. Februar 2010)

Wenn du Vista hast, dann geh auf Start -> Computer -> 1. Festplatte -> Programme -> Common Files -> Adobe-> und dann öffne einen neuen Ordner namens Fonts (falls der nicht schon vorhanden ist) und die Schriften die du dir gedownloadet hast, ziehst du in den Ordner dann müsste es klappen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Februar 2010)

Hi,
von dem Ordner sollte man aber eigentlich die Finger lassen da hier nur Schriften von Adobe installiert werden die man mit der Lizensierung von Adobeprogrammen dazubekommt.
Werden die Adobeprogramme deinstalliert kann es sein das die Schriften auch evrschwinden.
Andererseits sind diese wenn dann nur in den Adobeprodukten verfügbar und nicht z.B unter Word.
Ansonsten gibts den Ordner auch unter Windows XP.

VIele Grüße


----------

